# which macaw?



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, i have an african grey for over 6 years shes great, now i would like to get a macaw aswel. Please can someone advise me on which one out of the blue and gold or the greenwing?. I have looked into it for the past 2 years and still havent made my mind up. I do have two children if that helps . thankyou:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Generally speaking the Greenwing is one of the better ones of the large macaws


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JUst noticed you are in Leicestershire, you should go to Desford and talk to them.


----------



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, yes ive been to desford so many times its fantastic and they are very helpful. I just wanted advice and knowledge from other macaw owners.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, we have a blue and gold and a greening together. They can both be loveable but if you have children despite the greenwing being a softie they can be very heavy to hold and have much stronger beaks and very loud ! 
Midland parrots in Coalville did have a young greenwing for sale, don't know if they still have him?


----------



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, the macaw would be for me, i wouldnt really want my children to hold them for the heavy reason, so i totally agree with your reply and although my children are use to pets i wouldnt really want to take that risk. I am home most of the time, and have plenty of time i just wanted to find out
Which are the friendly
Which likes to make the most noise!
Which are the better talkers
Which are the most likely to nip
which are likely to make the better pet out them both really.
Would you recommend a second hand bird or get a baby?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

You are better to get a baby. We bought our blue and gold second hand when he was 7 months old and I think the owner was afraid of him and tried to catch him in a net. He now loves my husband to bits and gives lots of kisses and cuddles and never stops talking. 
Our greenwing is now talking too but not as clearly or as often as the blue and gold, though I think he is learning from him. Despite having the green wing as a baby you need to handle them daily and show them who is boss as they can get very powerful but so long as they know you mean business you should be ok. Hard work with them pays off and they can be fun pets! They can both be loveable but the greenings are much louder than the blue and gold and not quite so good talkers. 
I will try and add a pic of my two later on my other computer!:thumbup:


----------



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, thankyou CHATTERPUSS. You have really been helpful. Me and my partner have been debating allday wether i should get a baby or second hand macaw. I was concerned about getting a second hand one due to not really knowing his/hers background, unles like u did get one under a year so its still a baby. Also many people have said a macaw and grey can live happily together after being properly introduced over time.
thankyou again:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

We didn't really know anything about our blue and gold when we bought him, and it took a little while for him to trust us but he adapted well.......although he was already saying his name at 7 months we didn't like it so changed it and he soon started to say his new name. 
When we had our green wing we had him from a breeder as a baby and they had two to chose from. They brought them both over and after assessing that our blue & gold was not nasty and a danger to them, they put both in his cage to see if he liked one more than the other. One of the greengwing babies kept out of the way clinging to the side of the cage whereas the other climbed onto the perch and sat next to our blue and gold........they chose each other !
Although they do have their squabbles and fights they also sit preening each other and feeding each other it's lovely to see. They talk to each other too which I'd sometimes quite funny!

Will try and sort those pics now!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Not long after we had him around 7 - 8 months old








In the garden last summer!


----------



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbup:THEY ARE ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL..:thumbup:


----------



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

how do you get them to stay outside without flying off? i would love to let mine out like that so they could get the feeling of the outside


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

bulldogsaplenty said:


> how do you get them to stay outside without flying off? i would love to let mine out like that so they could get the feeling of the outside


We clip their wings. We first had them done by the breeder and she showed us how to do them. We have to redo them as they grow back. Some people say it is cruel, but they can stil fly off the perch, but not get enough height to get over the fence! It still gives them freedom rather than using some of the harnesses on the market ! I was a bit dubious about doing it at first myself, but I like them out in the garden in the summer with us and the children and I think that outweighs the downside of thinking it is cruel to clip their wings !!:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you clip one side or both and do you leave the last couple full length so the look natural?


----------



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont clip the wings on my african grey, as hes more of a climber or lazy!. But my vet did recommend cliping one wing. But if was putting my birds outside which im hoping to do in the summer too, i would also clip both wings, i would be scared of losing such beautiful birds.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Do you clip one side or both and do you leave the last couple full length so the look natural?


We clip both wings so they look the same but it doesn't look obvious!


----------

